# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agroindustriales  Busco proveedores de mango ken

## Yacin

Busco proveedores de mango Ken para exportación pasado faja con calibres del 6 al 12, con 20% de chapa, grado Brix 7% a 8% 
Se necesita con urgencia 
Cualquier consulta al número 920088327
O con el Sr. César ValdiviezoTemas similares: Busco proveedores de pepino de mar Busco proveedores de frutas BUSCO PROVEEDORES DE QUINUA busco proveedores tara busco proveedores tara

----------

